# Remote Coding Job



## ggarrett (Sep 26, 2012)

Has anyone out there heard of "Remote Contractors Job Placement"?  I have been speaking with someone there the past week.  They require $75 for a back ground check.  A little bit hesitant to respond.  Any info will help.


----------



## pwright3603 (Sep 26, 2012)

*Remote coding*

I would not pay anyone that kind of money for something like that. Job boards are free!


----------



## hopedendy (Sep 26, 2012)

I concur! I have never paid more than ten dollars for a back ground check.


----------



## em2177 (Sep 26, 2012)

Unheard of!!!!


----------



## cordelia (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. You should never have to pay for a job. They are a placement agency, which means they get paid by the employer for finding/placing you. If the candidate/employee is paying as well, they are getting double paid!

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## TTcpc (Sep 27, 2012)

It sounds like one of the many remote job scams out there.  A background check does not cost $75....they're probably checking to see if you have $75 in your account.  I wouldn't proceed any further with them.


----------



## mcnaryk (Sep 27, 2012)

twtcpc said:


> It sounds like one of the many remote job scams out there.  A background check does not cost $75....they're probably checking to see if you have $75 in your account.  I wouldn't proceed any further with them.



Sounds like a scam to me. Try Contexto Media's website and filter the job search by Remote. They usually have a lot of positions. Good luck!!


----------

